# Campsite map - driving me to distraction!!



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

How do I stop this from going back to the start every time, sometimes it lets me shut it and it goes to where I was. 

Other times it makes me click back and then I have to wait and start all over again, why is it not consistent? 

The pink circle also drives me nutty and try as I might I can't stop it from coming on, I know it is because I get excited and click twice probably but I find it really distracting, does anyone find it useful ?

Sometimes when I click to save into my brochure it seems to like it and lets me go back where I was, other times it slaps me back to the beginning again and takes an age to down load and I only click on France as a country so nothing else on there.

I am on firefox does this make a difference. 

Many thanks for any tips you can give me. 
Mandy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Map*

Pass


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I agree Mandy- it's not the most User-Friendly of resources (I'm Firefox too) -hope the USB stick is an improvement.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Mandy, when I have used it, and I want to drill down on a particulat site, I place the mouse over the site I want to click hold down the "ctrl" key and click the mouse, this does 2 things.

1. the page I am on goes to the campsite i want (just hit the back space and I am back where I started.

2. another tab / window opens with the details of the site I am after, this is what I use for the detail.

I can then once gleaning what detail i want close the 2nd window, which low and behold leaves me where I was previously.

Steve


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry to have to admit this, but I gave up, as it was too frustrating for me!!!!

Jenny


----------

